# Clean House with These Simple Spring-Cleaning Tips



## Administrator

Over the winter, your family accumulates a lot of clutter and simple tasks like organization fall by the wayside. When the weather warms up, you may find that you have a renewed sense of energy and motivation. What better way to put that motivation to use than by cleaning up your house!

Spring cleaning is a big undertaking, no matter how big or small your home may be. To help you clean house, here are some simple spring-cleaning tips you and your family can use:

*1. Start by making a schedule. *

If you take a look around your house, you might be overwhelmed by the sheer volume of clutter you’ve accumulated. After the shock wears off, take some time to make a list of the spring-cleaning tasks you want to accomplish and add them to your schedule. Try to allow plenty of time for the bigger tasks and work in smaller tasks as you’re able to. You might even make a checklist, so you have the satisfaction of checking individual tasks off your list as you go along. 

*2. Set aside time to de-clutter. *

Studies have shown that clutter can actually have a negative impact on your brain and contribute to higher stress levels. Before you really get down to organizing, give every room in your house a once-over to remove clutter. You can create piles for things to keep, throw away, or donate but try to be discriminating – the goal is to get rid of as much as possible. Once you’ve gotten rid of the clutter, you can organize what’s left. 

*3. Commit to organization. *

Now that you’ve cleared out the clutter, you can see what’s left. Tackle one closet or one room at a time and really organize what you’ve got. It may help if you stock up on storage totes ahead of time so you can pull from the pile as needed. You might even want to look up some creative storage solutions and organization tips based on the room you’re working in before you start. 

*4. Work from top to bottom.* 

Once things are decluttered and mostly organized, it’s time to clean! When cleaning, it is important to work from the top down. Start by using the longest attachment on your vacuum to get the dust out of the corners of each room near the ceiling and work your way down to the baseboards. As you dust, the debris will fall down to the surface below so you can clear it away instead of raining more dust down on the surfaces you’ve already cleaned. 

*5. Set yourself up for success.*

Spring cleaning can take a lot of time and a lot of out of you. If you’d prefer not to have to do it all again in a month or two, start making a change now. Restock your cabinet full of cleaning supplies and add simple cleaning tasks to your daily or weekly schedule. Spending a few minutes here and there on basic cleaning tasks can save you hours down the line. 
We all become trapped by clutter over time, but if you want to clean up your home and your mind, it’s time for spring-cleaning! Follow the tips you’ve learned here to make the most of it. Good luck!

~ VS Glen, Community Support


----------



## DeEva

You are right! schedule is very important


----------



## paradigmus

To tell the truth, I will never find time for cleaning while I'm working medical and while my children grow up. Honestly, I strived to make cleaning, but until the children enter the house the dirt and disorder is all around. So that's why I refused this and I call once a week cleaning company shineupcleaning.com that saves me from unnecessary trouble and worries. More than all, they use such that detergents that help to clean any surfaces. The ones I use didn't work that way. I'm waiting for the times when children will grow and will help me to take care of our house or at least don't litter so much.


----------



## DeEva

paradigmus said:


> To tell the truth, I will never find time for cleaning while I'm working medical and while my children grow up. Honestly, I strived to make cleaning, but until the children enter the house the dirt and disorder is all around. So that's why I refused this and I call once a week cleaning company shineupcleaning.com that saves me from unnecessary trouble and worries. More than all, they use such that detergents that help to clean any surfaces. The ones I use didn't work that way. I'm waiting for the times when children will grow and will help me to take care of our house or at least don't litter so much.


Do these guys provide discounts?


----------

